# Got the snow plow on and ready to go!



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

After the mishaps over the course of a day after one new 5 gallon bucket of 80 weight oil we are on our way to go to the plow!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope the plow sets idle for you,not unless you enjoying plowing.


----------

